

Nissan LEAF owners portal stores passwords in clear-text - thehelix112
https://twitter.com/daveisangry/status/389872750065496065
Nice work there Nissan, and I was just starting to like my car.
======
thehelix112
Oh and the follow-up made me giggle:
[https://twitter.com/daveisangry/status/389873206468694016](https://twitter.com/daveisangry/status/389873206468694016)

